# Handling after feeding?



## matt196 (Oct 25, 2012)

I've had a look around and am seeing people say 24 hours, 2 days, 3 days...

How long should I wait before handling?


I fed my girl on Tuesday afternoon, I don't see any lump any more but in saying that I also don't see that she has done her business either so I'm not entirely sure!


Sorry if this is sounding like a moronic question, I would just prefer to do the right thing the first time!


----------



## someday (Oct 25, 2012)

i wait 2-3days depending on size of meal i have fed.


----------



## Colin (Oct 25, 2012)

Frequently Asked Questions - Aussie Pythons & Snakes


----------



## Reptilez123 (Oct 25, 2012)

i wait 2 days


----------



## Womagaunt (Oct 25, 2012)

The breeder i got mine from said 3 days but i usually do about 2


----------



## Tobe404 (Oct 25, 2012)

As already mentioned 2-3 days should be fine.
I usually wait about 2 but will probably make that 3 when the meals get bigger.


----------



## The_Geeza (Oct 25, 2012)

As Colin said try the link for more info....all to there own and different circumstances apply eg. do i pick my latest stimi up at 3 days after a 2x hopper feed ?...yes!...do i pick my Bredli of 2yrs old eaten 2 x Large rats (fortnightly) after 3 days? ...no!!! takes her alittle longer to digest before she is comfortable to handle (she will stay on heat mat for around 7/8 days then she be out and about....hope this gives u some idea to the differences and u really should look at that link Colin put up and decide for yourself


----------



## Gruni (Oct 25, 2012)

I wait for Skittles to get active again as she just lays around for two days usually about the fourth day she is fully active again, I only wait that long because her activity is generally a sign of how receptive she is to being gotten out.


----------



## abnrmal91 (Oct 25, 2012)

Read this thread as it explains the digestion process.
http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/general-reptile-discussion-42/feeding-184305/


----------



## TheReptileben (Oct 25, 2012)

I go by the rule of 24 hours and then observe the size of the lump (handle when lump gone)


----------



## Wrightpython (Oct 25, 2012)

I feed mine every three days so if I only handled three days after then I'd never 
handle, if you are gentle you can handle a few hours after feeding and sometimes while there feeding, many times I've fed my woman's on my lap while watc
hing tv


----------



## borntobnude (Oct 25, 2012)

We watched a reptile talk where he fed a snake on a stick an a table and as soon as it was all in the snake he picked it up and handed it to a lady and said pass it around for everyone to have a look and touch . We sat there in shock


----------



## sanna (Oct 25, 2012)

borntobnude said:


> We watched a reptile talk where he fed a snake on a stick an a table and as soon as it was all in the snake he picked it up and handed it to a lady and said pass it around for everyone to have a look and touch . We sat there in shock



Well isn't the reason that you don't handle them simply because you don't want them to get stressed and regurgitate their food? (correct me if I'm wrong.) So if it was a snake that was used to being handled that often by different people then it might not be stressed at all by being held after a feed so it wouldn't feel the need to regurgitate it. I'm sure that snakes in the wild move around after eating (although not as much) so I think it's the whole stress/calm factor which is an issue for MOST snakes in captivity, but I don't think necessarily ALL of them. There may be exceptions to this  
Although a good keeper wouldn't want to risk it anyway (including me.)

Purely just an idea going on my limited knowledge


----------



## Icarus (Oct 26, 2012)

For my sub-adult childreni I handle 2 days after feeding, but with my 5 foot diamond I wait 5 days or so.


----------



## Justdragons (Oct 26, 2012)

I dont wait any set times. just wait till they come out and about again after a feed then if they look in a good mood or strech out to me i pick em up. if not i leave them be.


----------



## Cuppz90 (Oct 26, 2012)

All my snakes I feed them in feeding containers, So generally I feed them give them an hour too feel ok then I will take them out of there feeding tank and put them back into there enclosure, Sometimes I handle the next day but it sort of varies I have never had a problem with them being stressed or regurgitating there food... They all seem fine once there food is down they dont mind if however they didnt seem ok to handle and looked like they wanted too left too itI would leave them in there enclosures til they pass there food... But each to there own...


----------



## Endeavour (Oct 26, 2012)

I wait 2-3 days as I know what I feel like if I am moved from the couch after a big Sunday lunch.


Kindest regards


Endeavour


----------



## The_Geeza (Oct 26, 2012)

Endeavour said:


> I wait 2-3 days as I know what I feel like if I am moved from the couch after a big Sunday lunch.
> 
> 
> Kindest regards
> ...



Typical answerr!!! (since im english) DO MISS ME SUNDAY ROASTS few beers and a sleep on the couch on a sunday arvo (then take me dogs out hunting in the snow wiv me eagle owl)...all given up for a warmer climate lol :lol:


----------



## bigguy (Oct 26, 2012)

You really cannot put a time frame on when to handle after feeding. The general rule of thumb if you can still easily see the food item inside the snake, then do not handle. Once the lump is not noticable then go ahead and handle. Remember the larger the meal , or the cooler the snake is, it will take longer to digest. Putting a time limit, say 1, 2 or three days is like saying how long is a piece of string. there is not set time.


----------

